# Wow .. wood rims?



## janebloggs (Oct 19, 2013)

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 19, 2013)

Jane, Most American made bikes up until around 1933 are wood rimmed bikes, either painted wood or what is called metal clad which was a wood rim with a thin metal covering.  Here's my 1930 Hartford I just restored with new modern wood rims.  It originally had metal clad wood rims but I preferred to go new real wood rims on the restore to utilize modern tires and I like the look of wood since that's what the original wheels were made of.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 19, 2013)

*Check this out jane*

My 1925 ish shapleigh rugby bike with 28"wood Lobdell rims.


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 19, 2013)

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 19, 2013)

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 20, 2013)

Generally, $300 is cheap for a wood-rimmed bike. Not that I would pay the price for that one... but any bike manufactured before 1933 that is any decent shape will bring decent money. It is what separates collectors, really. I am super-poor, and only collected late 40's-60's stuff. Now I have traded much of my stuff to venture into earlier pre-war bikes, since they are my real interest. If you have an interest in seeing earlier bikes with wooden rims, just google images of bikes made in the teens. The craftsmanship is amazing and the bikes are usually very beautiful in form as well as  function.


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 20, 2013)

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm not saying the value isn't there. The issues come when you decide to get it in riding condition. Any bike I buy or build is to be a rider. That bike has 3-piece cranks, which I usually steer away from. Also if you do sand the rims and get them looking decent, it will cost you another $400 for the singletube tires to go on them. But overall there might be $300 worth of bike there.


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 21, 2013)

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 21, 2013)

janebloggs said:


> I am liking these now.
> 
> I actually asked the seller what the bike was and he said he had no idea? is that possible? I thought figuring out the maker was through the serial number or badge? he told me the badge holes are 2 and 7/8 inches apart. I told him thanks for the measurement.  I have no idea what that means. Is that some "code" or a clue?




The badge on this bike had been removed long ago.  The spacing between the screw holes that held the badge on is what he was referencing as 2 and 7/8 inches apart.  On bikes this old there are rarely serial number databases to help identify the bike.  When the badge is removed, the bike truly loses it's history as some manufacturers sold their bike under different brand names and identification becomes difficult.  This is why I don't buy bikes without the badge attached unless it is a true rarity or I am 100% confident what it is.


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 21, 2013)

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------

